# The most majestic Piranha



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

These fish have a subtle elegance and grace, that's un matched&#8230; Serras and they shoal naturally. Kick AZZ!!!!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm definitely no loner&#8230; I got 6 other S.Geryi I shoal with&#8230; Aquarium life rocks&#8230; I got no natural predators&#8230; Think I may spawn in this tank


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow those geryi are amazing. the second pic shows a super dark humeral spot on that bad boy.









Joe


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Genin said:


> wow those geryi are amazing. the second pic shows a super dark humeral spot on that bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm hoping that the humeral spot is a sign of pre-breeding behavior. My S.Macualtus get deep black humeral spots when the spawn&#8230; The flash really did no justice to the spotting&#8230; The humeral spots have deepened and darkened on all fish&#8230;I don't think these have been breed in captivity, so there are no guidelines to follow&#8230;But they are monitored daily, and all activity and water parameters are documented&#8230;


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Looking good! You have the same belief as me, that Serras can be shoaled! I'm about to either try to shoal Mannys or Rhoms, just need to make my damn mind up


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Looking good! You have the same belief as me, that Serras can be shoaled! I'm about to either try to shoal Mannys or Rhoms, just need to make my damn mind up


 Good luck with th shoaling... I have tried 3 inch high back rhoms... I kept them together for 2 month no problem... I recently had to give the fish away to clear tank space for babies...Currently Mannys are a project... I had 4 and now only 3, but they have remained together in a 29 gallon with cool water... The one I lost was to illness, not aggression....

*Good Luck shoaling serra's... I don't care what anyone says, they rock when together*

But this fish my friend is different... It does shoal naturally... They exist in small shoals in the wild.....If you can afford this over priced fish, if is a wonderful serra to shoal....Hopefully some day these guys will be bred in captivity.... THen those that want them can get them pretty cheap... But there are some who prefer to wait for those expensive wild caughts to come in....


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Good luck with th shoaling... I have tried 3 inch high back rhoms... I kept them together for 2 month no problem... I recently had to give the fish away to clear tank space for babies...Currently Mannys are a project... I had 4 and now only 3, but they have remained together in a 29 gallon with cool water... The one I lost was to illness, not aggression....


 Well if I go with the Rhoms will be 2x 16"ers and 4x 10"ers, going for the larger ones, as will hopefully encourage breeding!

And if I go with the mannys I'll have around 10x 10"ers depending on the availibility, if not I'll get around 15 6"ers.

This is all going in a 661 Gal. tank.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with th shoaling... I have tried 3 inch high back rhoms... I kept them together for 2 month no problem... I recently had to give the fish away to clear tank space for babies...Currently Mannys are a project... I had 4 and now only 3, but they have remained together in a 29 gallon with cool water... The one I lost was to illness, not aggression....
> ...


 sounds sweet man


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG.. Very direct approach… I myself try the smaller ones and get a good pecking order and hope for tolerance to the others… Such large wild fish may never be able to tolerate their tank mates…I am no expert on shoaling serras, just keep a really close eye… Those are some huge fish that can do lot’s of damage in 1 bite…. I will never tell anyone not to try to shoal


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Those were awesome, I wish my rbp's did that.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> OMG.. Very direct approach&#8230; I myself try the smaller ones and get a good pecking order and hope for tolerance to the others&#8230; Such large wild fish may never be able to tolerate their tank mates&#8230;I am no expert on shoaling serras, just keep a really close eye&#8230; Those are some huge fish that can do lot's of damage in 1 bite&#8230;. I will never tell anyone not to try to shoal


 Thought that directness is the best approach









The main idea behind it is to encourage breeding, and the only known Rhom breeding was when they were over 10"s, so going to jump in at the deepend! I would expect to lose the 10"ers first, and if this happens a few times then will be seperating the rest of them....maybe


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

SC thats a beautiful silver vault you got there..they even look better than Macs shoaling-actually who am I kidding Macs are the best!!

I am currently shoaling two different serra species; 2 (5.5-6") Macs-the one you already know off, and 3 (2-3") rhoms in 28"x18"x18"-no shoaling but not fighting either.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

That's cool as hell


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I do love a geryi shoal...but dont get the idea that they shoal like pygos because they do not. Also, the humeral spot has never been a sign of breeding in my tank, it is more a sign of stress.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I do love a geryi shoal...but dont get the idea that they shoal like pygos because they do not. Also, the humeral spot has never been a sign of breeding in my tank, it is more a sign of stress.


 I don't think they are stressed there GG&#8230; The 7 fish have been together for over 4 months&#8230; No nips until recently when I decided to play with the light frequency, and white water parameters&#8230;To the best of my knowledge these guys have never been bred in captivity, so they are getting 100% of my attention and research&#8230;It is a long hard road with a lot of variables, but I hopfully success will be achieved.. I finally got to borrow another digital cam, so pics were taken of my other colonies&#8230;

To see them face down azz up digging in the gravel is an exciting thing&#8230; The shimmering silver, and obvious purple stripe, makes these piranhas the most majestic&#8230; The way the gracefully hunt through the plants for fish, is just an awesome site to see&#8230; A video camera is in the near future&#8230; The grace of these fish in the home aquarium is just un-describable&#8230;The possibility of seeing hundreds of babies with those cute purple stripes is a definite driving force&#8230;


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

Good luck...post some pics if they breed...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Love them...















Good luck with your expieriment...SC
I would like to rquest my order for some babies now please ...








Please make note







...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

great pics m8 nice 1


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Geryi shoal...congrats...














!


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Well if I go with the Rhoms will be 2x 16"ers and 4x 10"ers, going for the larger ones, as will hopefully encourage breeding!
> 
> And if I go with the mannys I'll have around 10x 10"ers depending on the availibility, if not I'll get around 15 6"ers.
> 
> This is all going in a 661 Gal. tank.


 10x 10" mannies huh?
you must be a rich-ass mutha trucka!
good luck finding those.
sLaY


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Slay said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Well if I go with the Rhoms will be 2x 16"ers and 4x 10"ers, going for the larger ones, as will hopefully encourage breeding!
> ...


 Already got a supplier for them, just need to tell him if I want those or the Rhoms!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Nice Geryi shoal...congrats...:nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the complements&#8230; Guess you guys are starting to see I got tons of fish&#8230;.Hopefully some of these colonies will be fruitful spawning projects&#8230;


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Always loved the racing stripes!!!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

VERY nice. The first pic of the whole shoal is F***ing SWEET. Id love to see more pics, and if they do decide to spawn(*hope*







) and you sell some ill take one for sure.









Oburi


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I just had to share a few more... They fish have so much style and grace... Check this guy out starting to navigate through the plants


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Just chilling .... Shoaling nicely with minimal agression


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey SC,
I was talking with craig on msn and he mentioned you have 4 manueli's in a 55g or something along those lines. I was wondering if you would be willing to share some pics of those gorgeous fish with us? The geryi shoal is awsome, always like to see pics of shoaling serras!









Oburi


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

> The most majestic Piranha


well put man








nice geryi :nod:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Those are some nice pics, keep us updated on how things go...


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

very nice collector.. i still got 2 pair os spilos cf togheter so far so ood no probs at all they been for over 5 months together and im expecting to get a bigger tank for the semil adult spilos and se if can be done breeding them

b.c.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

sc, you're one of those guys here that makes me drool!

I've read your threads, I hope u succeed on your geryi project.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

nice natural decor


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice shoal!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Humeral spots that they show are not pre-spawning behavior. I had them before in a shoal that the spots come and go... definitly not spawing


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Humeral spots that they show are not pre-spawning behavior. I had them before in a shoal that the spots come and go... definitly not spawing


 Thanks for the info.... I will continue to tweek water parameters and see if I can't get them to actually spawn... Getting these guys do breed in captivity would be a great accomplishment...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Awesome Geryi


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Always loved the racing stripes!!!


 beautiful..very nice


----------

